# Professional Visa processing



## ajik

Hi, Any body can help me As I want to know which specific professional visa is suitable for me. I am an Information & Communications Technology degree holder. I found a new employer and they are going to process my new visa. they are not familiar for what they are going to put on. So anyone knows the types of professional visa based on a degree? Thank you in advance.


----------



## BedouGirl

ajik said:


> Hi, Any body can help me As I want to know which specific professional visa is suitable for me. I am an Information & Communications Technology degree holder. I found a new employer and they are going to process my new visa. they are not familiar for what they are going to put on. So anyone knows the types of professional visa based on a degree? Thank you in advance.


What's the title of the job they are offering you?


----------



## ajik

they offer me an Accountant cum Admin but the HR told me it is not possible to be an accountant visa because I'm not a Commerce graduate.


----------



## rsinner

The title on the visa usually does not make a lot of difference as long as the labour contract (Arabic) has the correct salary etc.
The few issues I can think of:
1. When applying for driving license, alcohol license etc. there may be certain issues if your title in the visa has a very low title (if its just "clerk" it should be fine)
2. The other issue would be that the visa on arrival in some of the other GCC countries for residents in UAE is based on the profession mentioned in the visa. So you might have to pre-arrange visas when visiting neighboring countries. 
Otherwise as far as I am aware there are no issues. e.g. the title on my visa is VERY different from what I do. Never faced an issue esp. since the company issues a letter with my correct title whenever I am required to produce a sponsor NOC.


----------



## BedouGirl

ajik said:


> they offer me an Accountant cum Admin but the HR told me it is not possible to be an accountant visa because I'm not a Commerce graduate.


They could provide you with a clerical visa if they cannot use your degree.


----------

